# kona cowan DS SNAPED



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

ok so me and my mate were cruzing around the hood me on my HT and him on his 
new top speck 1 month old cowan DS he was pulling wheeles the sudenly clonk ill let
the pictures tell the rest..........................................:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

what pictures?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

there there now


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

so what did warranty have to say about it? 
at least no one got hurt finding out the frame was defective.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

hes finding out at the shop he workes at tomorow

NO ONE BUY THIS FRAME


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

first I've seen of one blowing up like that, take a chill pill before yelling about the 'poor quality' dude


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

was he doing some trials move? or did he on the reg.? 
or was he rollin' fast fakie then lock up the rear brake??? 

most typical mtbs' rear brake tabs are not meant/designed for stress input coming from the rear wheel traveling in the backwards direction... they tend to snap stays like slim jims! This is the number one (of many) reason why Trials riders have been so hesitant to adopt the rear disc brake.
Look at the first gen. BlkMarket Mob for example, the thin dia. chainstays couldn't hold up to the forces dished out by the caliper, so they had to redesign/add a little cnc'ed brace to the stays to beef it up for these stresses...

now I'm not saying this was 100% definitely what caused your mates rig to shrapnelize on him, but good possibility. It could have just straight up been a manufacturing defect (but from the pictures, doesn't appear to be as it was broken in the middle of the tubing, not at the weld junction...). 
Let Kona know about it without feeding them any BS and I'd expect they'd help you out and take care of it no problem (assuming there was no foul play or BS involved).

and yeah, serously, chill before yelling a bunch of disrespect jive... no doubt it's a bunk deal to have parts fail, but it happens! 
I've had a Giant frame snap on me at the chainstay/dropout junction, which sucked... but you don't see me yelling a bunch of crap all over. Not only that, but I'd still most definitely consider another Giant, I like some of their stuff... And! it gave me a chance to practice some welding, hahaha! yeah, it was a chromo frame and well out of warranty (before they had their lifetime warranties).
glad you could let us know about it though.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

bummer


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

he was just wheelein down the road thats what bugs me it was designer to be jumped 
but a wheele


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jimage said:


> he was just wheelein down the road thats what bugs me it was designer to be jumped
> but a wheele


the crack was probably a hairline fracture that already happened prior to that wheelie sesh. 
Could have been there for months for all you know, unless you go over every square centimeter of your bike before and after each ride, and still, they can even exist to a minor extent underneath the paint, just waiting to rupture any moment. Maybe your bro was pulling some sweet drops to flat the day before, but headed for home before he snapped it all the way through, then the next day, bam, it disintegrates during some wheelie crankin'...

any way you look at it, it sucks, but there are reasons...

please let us know what the dealer or Kona has to say to him.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep I agree.. no need for Bad vibes until you hear back.. A friend rode for about a month with a crack in his frame before he found it.. (we can trace it back to think it happened from a bad wreck) you never know when it will let go..

C


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

the bigest drop to flat he did was about 6ft and theres ony 3 riders in our areas so if he gos riding im there


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

if that is on cement that's a pretty big drop to flat i would say...it will be interesting to see how kona handles it


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude. ductape.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

yep, JRA...riiiiiiight.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a cowan DS, this doesn't scare me at all.  I think I have broken every part on a bike over the years. Have to expect parts to break when you beat on em everyday.

Agreed about the trash talk. If you never bought anything from any manufacturer that ever had a part break, you wouldn't have anything. Any part from any manufacturer can and will break. It happens, it sucks. Same with tools, I snap wrenches all the time. Sometimes brand new ones break too.

sucks, till they invent some kinda of unbreakable superlight material thats workable/weldable.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

he emailed kona today hes buying a second hand cove g-spot the drop was into a
muddy river


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought he was just doing a wheelie?


----------



## _steve (Feb 19, 2007)

jimage said:


> he emailed kona today hes buying a second hand cove g-spot the drop was into a
> muddy river


So he's just going to get a new frame without even waiting to hear back from kona? that's got to be one of the dumbest things I've ever heard, theres no way they wouldn't replace the frame, unless there is an obvious sign that the frame has been abused then he should be able to get a new one right away.

In the mean time theres no need to be a tool and badmouth the cowan ds frames, theres absolutly nothing rong with them and chances are your bro just got the one in a thousand chances fluke sub standard frames that got through the quality control un noticed.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

kona wants to give him a new rear end but he wants to pay a bit extra for a stinkey primo
or a coil air he rode the g-spot the other day and hated it so he did buy it in the end


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

finaly kona sent a new chainstay after weeks of arguing with them


----------



## Giantxtc09 (May 12, 2007)

The way that sounded...he rode a Cove G-Spot and hated it, so he's buying it... 

Makes sense to me...

I really like the Cowan DS frame. Parts break man, it's part of the sport. Tell him to suck it up and take what they send him. If he doesn't know how to install part of the linkage system on the DS he probably shouldn't have the bike.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

hes already installed the chainstay he likes the g-spot but it was a bit to big for him


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

darn. what year is the frame? the cowan ds


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

2007 1 month old brand new??


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

so, what size is the frame he isnt using, and how soon is he going to sell it to me?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Manufacturer defects do happen. Suck it up. It sounds like it took longer for Kona to get him a warranty because he was trying to give them a run-around and get a different frame.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

snow mongoose hes got a new chainstay for the medium cowan ds and he doesnt own the g-spot the g-spot is HUGE


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Tell your friend to lay off the brakes when he's in the air......


Cracks in that spot are common to riders who brake in the air, and when they land, the locked up rear wheel just PULLS at the chainstay REALLY hard and tends to snap frames.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

jimage said:


> the g-spot is HUGE


ahahahaa


----------

